# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة الصياحين والرشيدات والقبلان والكنعان والعودات وغرايبة

## احساس المطر

والقصد من ذلك ان عشائر الشمال هي بقايا قبائل او عشائر أكد عبرت المنطقة فتركتهم وراءها لأسباب مختلفة، ومن بين هذه العشائر الشمالية عشيرة (رشيد) التي اصبحت فيما بعد (الرشيدات)، بدليل ان عشيرة (ارشيدات) في اربد، هي واحدة من فروع القبيلة الأصل ولها عدة فروع في الشمال الاردني وفي جنوب سورية، ولعل البوتقة الأردنية التي كان عليهم ان يعيشوا من خلالها وبها استطاعت مع الزمن ان تصهرهم الى شخصية أردنية انمحت فيها الخطوط الفاصلة بين الأصول التي جاءوا منها، ومن الأمثلة على تكون هذا المجتمع (الأربد - الشمالي) عائلته (التل)، وهي بالأصل من قبيلة عربية حجازية تعرف بـ (الزيادنة) أسسها في بلاد الشام الأمير (عمر الزيداني) ومن بعده (ظاهر العمر الزيداني) الأكثر شهرة في بلاد الشام، فيعود أصل وجودها في (اربد) لأسباب سياسية وادارية، حيث حكمت هذه القبيلة (الزيادنة) الشمال الفلسطيني، وعجلون، ومن ثم اربد وجوارها. فجاء تواجد عشيرة (رشيدات) متقاربا مع ست عشائر اخرى، هي الشرائح العشائرية التي كونت المجتمع الاربدي، يقول في ذلك اللواء علي خلقي الشرايري في مذكراته: « ولم يسكن هذه القرية (اربد) سوى عشيرتنا، وتلاها عشيرة من طفس (سورية)، ثم تكنى بالجلاقمة ثم فيما بعد (دلاقمة) اي (الدلقموني) وتوالت عشيرة (عبندي) من الكورة ثم عشيرة الرشيد، فيما بعد الرشيدات، فيما بعد عشيرة (التلي) وقطنوا في البارحة، ثم عشيرة الخريسات، وعشيرة حجازي، وعشيرة (حتمل) الحتاملة، ثم توافدت عائلات صغيرة من حوران وفلسطين بقصد العمل كمرابعين لهذه العشائر ...).

ويعد الشيخ (رشيد بن ناصر بن محمد) المؤسس الأول لعشيرة (إرشيدات) في مدينة اربد، أما (غريب) شقيق الشيخ محمد جد (رشيد) فهو المؤسس لعشيرة (الغرايبة) في قريتي (حوارة) و (المغير).

أما العشائر القريبة للعشيرة ارشيدات، فهي التي تنحدر من الأخوين الشيخ غريب والشيخ حمد، وتتألف من الفروع التالية:

1 - الغرايبة: ونسبوا الى (غريب) وقطنوا في قريتي حوارة والمغير.

2 - العودات: ونسبوا الى عودة بن يوسف بن محمد وقطنوا في المغير، وبعضهم هاجر الى حوران وسكنوا مدينة درعا، ويعرفون بـ (العودات) وهم اقرب الى ارشيدات من الغرايبة.

3 - الكناعنة: وينسبون الى كنعان بن منصور بن محمد ويقطنون في كفر جايز.

4 - القبلان: وينسبون الى قبلان منصور بن محمد واستقروا بجوار اقربائهم العودات في بلدة المغير.

5 - الصياحين: وينسبون الى صياح بن ناصر بن محمد، واستقروا بجانب اقربائهم القبلان والعودات في بلدة المغير، وهم اقرب الفروع الى فرع ارشيدات، فالشيخ رشيد هو الاخ الوحيد للشيخ صياح.

وهناك عشيرة في حلب وضواحيها يطلق عليها (الرشيدات) وهم فرع من قبيلة (لهيب) ويقولون ان جدهم هو الشيخ محمد بن لهيب، اي جد (رشيد) مؤسس عشيرة إرشيدات في اربد وان أصلهم من الحجاز جاءوا منها الى مدينة نابلس ومنهم من استقر في الشمال الاردني ومنهم من هاجروا الى ضواحي حلب، وجدهم هو رشيد بن ناصر بن محمد بن لهيب، لكن العلامة روكس بن زائد العزيزي - على الرغم من هذه المعلومات - يقول « ولا نعلم ان كان لعشيرة ارشيدات في اربد صلة بـ (الرشيدات) المقيمين في ضواحي حلب، وهم فرع من لهيب».

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعطيكي الف الف عافيه 

ثانكس على الجهد الكبير 

 :Smile:

----------

